# Jeep Cherokee plowing vid from today



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nothing too exciting, the Western Suburbanite has been working very nicely on the Cherokee.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Hell, that's cool. Do XJs actually have a frame to bolt the mount on? My ZJ is a stupid unibody.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

ProSeasons;995491 said:


> Hell, that's cool. Do XJs actually have a frame to bolt the mount on? My ZJ is a stupid unibody.


No, uni-body, but many plows are made for it and work fine (heavier ones), I modded a TJ mount to bolt onto the XJ. Plow will break before mount.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

If your worried about your unibody get unibody stiffeners, makes it close to a full frame. My cherokee has plowed 5 yrs with 2 different plows and 4 inches of lift.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

green frog;998316 said:


> If your worried about your unibody get unibody stiffeners, makes it close to a full frame. My cherokee has plowed 5 yrs with 2 different plows and 4 inches of lift.


Thanks for the suggestion, if I had a heavier plow and more driveways I would consider it.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool video. Are all the Jeeps in the background yours? I have a 98 Cherokee sport as a daily driver.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Jello1;1012928 said:


> Cool video. Are all the Jeeps in the background yours? I have a 98 Cherokee sport as a daily driver.


I DD the XJ, the white WK is not mine, and I sold the red ZJ Grand Cherokee (which I converted to a 5-speed manual), have project diesel Grand Wagoneer in the garage (parts one out front on left) along with Diesel CJ (now has a Cummins). 
http://www.jpmagazine.com/featuredvehicles/154_0805_1978_jeep_cj7_yj_tj/index.html

I see you're in PA, ever make it to the PA Jeeps show in York? I go every year.


----------

